# RhinoScreen Dry Stencil Film / screen printing made easy



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

*This system requires NO Film Positive, NO Exposure unit or time, NO emulsion or Capillary Film!

Wanted to share some exciting news with you all.

RhinoTech & Neenah Paper Introduce 1st of its Kind System for Garment Decorators!
Check out the article: QuickPrinting.com Article: Neenah Paper and RhinoTech Introduce First of its Kind System for Garment Decorating You can also see a video on how this works on our YouTube Page under Favorites:
www.YouTube.com/NeenahHeat

Let me know your thoughts!

Gregory *


----------



## PastorDon (Nov 6, 2010)

I was just about to buy a new epson inkjet, but with this news I might change my mind. 
Question, my old laser printer has some faded areas that are somewhat grayscale, but not too light at this time. Will this effect the stencil. In other words, does it have to be totally dark to make the stencil?


----------



## PastorDon (Nov 6, 2010)

Question- can most screen mesh materials handle the heat from the press or does this system need a special mesh on the screens?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

PastorDon said:


> Question- can most screen mesh materials handle the heat from the press or does this system need a special mesh on the screens?


I wonder the same thing. 
Guess it was a self promo post and run.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

And this is new?

There is videos on youtube for this a year ago.

Isn't there rules about posting advertising here?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html



> The forums are *not a place to advertise or promote your own t-shirt business or build your link popularity*. *Please do not offer your own products or services in the forum threads* (with the exception of the Referrals area where members are specifically looking for paid services).


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

As long as you are using a polyester mesh you are ok ....... no special mesh and I have used from 85 to 355 mesh.


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

Dennis: I suppose you could say it is advertising but we at RhinoTech believe in passing on information on new products never seen before. Innovation can be good, knowledge is power and the solution is in the system.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Gregory,

What about reclaiming? How well does the stencil hold up? About how thick is the stencil? 

Mark


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

The stencil is removed wit high pressure water (pressure washer) no chemicals and to date the longest run was 2000 impressions using plastisol ink. They actually finished the job and just cleaned the screen and racked it for the next time the customer comes in. The stencil is about 32 microns thick but as time goes on I'm sure we will come out with a verity of thicknesses just like capillary film did.

Hope this helps 
Greg


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I bought a pack or something like this ISS. I don't remember the company name. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank for the purchase of our 10 pack of RhinoScreen from RhinoTech .... we were at the show in Long Beach and I thought the show was great .... are we coming back???? It appeared we are from the depths of ... forget that it is all positive.

Gregory
RhinoTech


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Will Rhinotech be at the Orlando ISS show ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes ... well sort of ... as you may know there are 3 shows going on at the same time ... ISS, Graphics of Americas and FESPA America. GOA and FESPA are exhibiting together and ISS is right next door ... we are going to be at the Graphics of America show but if you have ISS badge you can go to all of them. We are at the GOA show because a lot of South and Central Americans like this show (we do a lot of exporting). So please do come and visit us ..............


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Oh yeah....it was you. Thanks for the two demos. I left my zip lock of sample chemicals on your counter 

I look forward to trying this out finally.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMZukUid0_g[/media]





RhinoTech said:


> Thank for the purchase of our 10 pack of RhinoScreen from RhinoTech .... we were at the show in Long Beach and I thought the show was great .... are we coming back???? It appeared we are from the depths of ... forget that it is all positive.
> 
> Gregory
> RhinoTech


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

RhinoTech said:


> Yes ... well sort of ... as you may know there are 3 shows going on at the same time ... ISS, Graphics of Americas and FESPA America. GOA and FESPA are exhibiting together and ISS is right next door ... we are going to be at the Graphics of America show but if you have ISS badge you can go to all of them. We are at the GOA show because a lot of South and Central Americans like this show (we do a lot of exporting). So please do come and visit us ..............


Okay. Is that next door the same building or actually in another buidling ?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

PastorDon said:


> I was just about to buy a new epson inkjet, but with this news I might change my mind.
> Question, my old laser printer has some faded areas that are somewhat grayscale, but not too light at this time. Will this effect the stencil. In other words, does it have to be totally dark to make the stencil?


I think you did not need to be dark or black toner you can use any toner color available, i think the coating paper only adhere to toner that why any toner is ok...watch my video and you can see i used red because i have problem also in my laer printer.
teestudio.net - Local Business | Facebook


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

The same building as ISS ............ see you there.


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

we work closely with rhinotech and neenah in developing new goods for end users only.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Can these be used on a YUDU screen ? Be cheaper for my wifey too then the high cost stuff YUDU wants her to buy. Plus I'd rather mess her stuff up first before my own.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Any halftone ability and development of the product for inkjet printers?


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

You can use the YUDU screen as long as you can get it into your heat press and the mesh is a polyester.


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

not familiar with yudu screen. will work on mesh from 34t to 140t i think that may cover it. not a product fro inkjet. i dont think it ever be abel to be made for inkjet as it is a polymer maniupualting process that gives the image/stencil. hope that answers you both.


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

RhinoScreen has some half tone ability ... no action on developing the product for use with an Ink Jet Printer.


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for jumping in thre Greg, i hope you are well. things getting better over this side of the pond.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

How well does it hold 1 and 2 point lines?


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

That is a pretty fine line ???????? please give it a try and let us know your result, but remember the results will very depending on the laser printer you use. Always send the paper thru the bypass tray and set the settings on the printer to the highest quality and heavy paper settings.

Greg


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't have dry stencils. So far, what is the finest point line that has been used successfully? I understand that 10 point fonts are a challenge.


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

So far I have seen some screens with 12 point lettering ..... but remember this will vary from printer to printer and the printer setting.

Greg


----------



## penwork (Mar 30, 2008)

Where can I get this in Canada?


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

At this time we do not have a distributor in Canada, however we are talking with a few people know. We would be happy to sell it to you directly at 888-71RHINO / 651-686-5027

Thanks
Gregory


----------



## penwork (Mar 30, 2008)

do you use paypal?


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry at this time no but we accept visa, Mastercard ... I will suggest that we get set up on PayPal as well for the future.

Gregory


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you have RhinoScreen Dry Stencil Film for plastisol and waterbased inks? I use waterbased inks and would like to try it if it's applicable.


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

The current product we have out know is being used with UV, Solvent, Plastisol and water base inks ..... please check it out.

Greg


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

I see that Rhinoscreen applies to the mesh at 315 for 60 sec.
How different a product is this than Imageclip, or is it just a new way to use the product? I am half tempted to try this out with some laser imageclip I have hanging around. Imageclip's final application is at 375 for 25sec, so I'm thinking maybe applying at a lower temp allows it to be washed out, temporary application, as if it were an "undercured" transfer. 
Makes sense, it would stick well enough to endure the printing process but not enough against a pressure washer and haze remover.
If it is the same, it's cool they found a new use for it, since there are now one step laser paper to take its place. Like the garment vinyl that is now being marketed as a hot peel for water based type prints by printing at a much higher temp than normal.
I like innovation like that!
I don't use the imageclip, since I now have sublimation for most of my printed transfer needs. I'll have to test it on an old screen!


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, I tried Imageclip, and it worked. There was a little loss of detail that happened when I removed the backing paper. If I would have just given one good pull it would have been fine, but I stopped and went slow and that loosend some detail.
I printed with waterbased ink and it worked.

Don't know if it will wash out though. I cleaned the ink out, but haven't tried to remove the stencil. It was a screen that need reworking anyway so I didn't mind, all for the experiment.
Makes me interested in the Rhinoscreen though, if it is a different formula than Imageclip.


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for your comments about RhinoScreen ... This product is a different product then the Image Clip but it comes from the same family of products. There also has been a adjustment in the time as follows. Print image as a negative on the Image sheet using a laser printer (OKI, Xanta or Brother give the best results). Marry the Image sheet with the Transfer sheet and heat press at 225 degrees for 20 sec. HOT PEEL. Place your screen with polyester mesh on the heat press and heat press the Image sheet to the screen at 350 degrees for 30 sec. COLD PEEL. Block the rest of the screen out and you are ready to print. After printing remove the rest of the ink with RhinoClean Screen Wash SWG145C and high pressure wash the stencil off of the screen. If you have Ghost / Haze left from the toner or ink that can be removed using RhinoClean Haze Remover HR2800.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

k m toydarian said:


> Well, I tried Imageclip, and it worked. There was a little loss of detail that happened when I removed the backing paper. If I would have just given one good pull it would have been fine, but I stopped and went slow and that loosend some detail.
> I printed with waterbased ink and it worked.
> 
> Don't know if it will wash out though. I cleaned the ink out, but haven't tried to remove the stencil. It was a screen that need reworking anyway so I didn't mind, all for the experiment.
> Makes me interested in the Rhinoscreen though, if it is a different formula than Imageclip.


Smart thinking! Imageclip is half the cost of Rhinoscreen. 

Can you give us details on the steps and temps you used?


----------



## coolobreeze (Jan 18, 2008)

Just learned about this product.
Will Rhinoscreen be at the NBM show in Indy in June?


----------



## penwork (Mar 30, 2008)

I followed the istructions to the letter, it's fast and easy. The only issue I have is the product is good for short runs upto 12-15 prints then starts to breakdown.


----------



## coolobreeze (Jan 18, 2008)

Only 12-15 prints?
That's not good. Somewhere I read that you could do hundreds.


----------



## coolobreeze (Jan 18, 2008)

Has anyone on here had better success? Remaking a screen every 12-15 prints won't really benefit my business? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

splathead said:


> k m toydarian said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I tried Imageclip, and it worked. There was a little loss of detail that happened when I removed the backing paper. If I would have just given one good pull it would have been fine, but I stopped and went slow and that loosend some detail.
> ...


And some pics?


----------



## coolobreeze (Jan 18, 2008)

I received a pack of the RhinoScreen a couple days ago. I tried the paper through three different printers: my HP Laserjet, Kinko's Brother printer and Canon copier. I experienced GREAT success with all the sheets except those run through their Brother mono printer.

The screens turned out well, and I was able to print two short run jobs without issue. Excellent product

Ty


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

how many shirts in those 2 short runs?


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Is this product limited to the amount of shirts you can print? Or do they last as long as an emulsion screen? Curious to know that. Even for short runs, this seems to be a fast way to get a screen ready.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Some people have posted that they were able to print a reasonable number of shirts. I cannot recall the figure but a thousand or so(con't quote me)? Others have reported only a few shirts before breakdown. Possibly different procedure used in preparing the stencil.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

BroJames said:


> Some people have posted that they were able to print a reasonable number of shirts. I cannot recall the figure but a thousand or so(con't quote me)? Others have reported only a few shirts before breakdown. Possibly different procedure used in preparing the stencil.


I saw that there was a wide range in the number of shirts that were printed between different people. I use waterbased inks, and am curious to know how that works with this product and what to expect.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

According to a PM from Greg(rhinotech) Angel: they have runs using plastisol ink of over 1000 impressions and with water based ink 400 impressions but emphasized that this does not mean that the stencils are limited to the above figures. That the durability of the stencil varies depending on the laser printer being used, lay down of toner and fusing tempurature of toner. He mentioned that the OKI Data printers seems to give the best results followed by Xanta, and mono color brother printers.


----------



## penwork (Mar 30, 2008)

penwork said:


> I followed the istructions to the letter, it's fast and easy. The only issue I have is the product is good for short runs upto 12-15 prints then starts to breakdown.


this stuff is great fast simple washes out with a power sprayer no problem. Just make sure yoiu have good toner.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy this stuff?


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

This product is sold thru a verity of distributors such as: POCONO SCREEN SUPPLY-PA 888-637-4835
ATLAS SCREEN SUPPLY-IL 847-233-0515
NAZDAR-CA, FL, GA, IL, IN, KS, MO, NC, OH 888-578-5713
or check out our website at: RhinoTech - Manufacturer of Screen Printing Products, Adhesives, Chemicals, and Supplies


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Is there any shelf life to these guys?


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

As long as you store the RhinoScreen paper in a zip lock back and dry you are good to go .....


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Sounds good... I'll be ordering 100 sheets of 8x10's shortly... might only start with ten 11x17's. I'd have to go to a clients office or Kinkos to print something that large.


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

Great if you have any questions or comments let us know ..... ENJOY........


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

I am curious about how fine of a font/line I could do.

Also what about halftones. How do they hold up? Up to what mesh?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

forget the halftones. I think details with a 12 point font equivalent or higher are preferable


----------



## laosfu (Mar 15, 2007)

Wondering how well this would work with a xerox copier. Since I can print 11x17 at work. Just ordered a Oki B431dn hopefully it works out since it is LED not a Laser.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Keep us posted. I am intereseting in knowing.
Did you ask rhino tech about it ?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Gregory from Rhino Tech says they use the OKi 830 with is digital LED technology and works great so this other should too then. Cool.


----------



## laosfu (Mar 15, 2007)

great! my printer should be at home today. Didnt expect next day delivery But I guess thats great. I still need to order the dry stencil film though. I was trying to find a retailer outside of Illinois but a neighboring state to get out of paying tax yet shipping still be decent since its a neighboring state.

Can't wait to try this setup out.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

laosfu said:


> I was trying to find a retailer outside of Illinois but a neighboring state to get out of paying tax


Supplies used in the creation of items you're reselling should be exempt with your resale license. The tax is collected from your customer.


----------



## laosfu (Mar 15, 2007)

splathead said:


> Supplies used in the creation of items you're reselling should be exempt with your resale license. The tax is collected from your customer.


I know this. I just don't feel like doing paper work just to buy one item. I already have specific vendors I use.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

has anyone posted what sort of image can be exposed with rhinoscreen?


----------



## yeema (Dec 26, 2007)

I got samples at the show, loved how easily it was to make the screen and it held up well during printing. My problem was that it runied 2 of my screens because I could not get it off!. Talked to tech numerous times, but they were no help. any one else had similar problems?


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

did you use a high presssure jet wash??

if not take it to local car wash and try to get it off there.

you can also soak it for some time to help soften it.

let me know if you need anymore help


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Gregg, 
Any supplier down in Australia?
Interested to try.
Please, advice.
Thanks.
Jack


----------



## RhinoTech (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for your interest .... we are just in the process of opening a distributor, however I'm not sure if they will be handling RhinoScreen at this time. The new distributor is:
*Matt McInerney*
*Sales Manager*

*







*

*38A Capital Link Drive.*
*Campbellfield, Victoria, 3061*
*Australia *

*Ph: 61 3 9357 5767*
*Fx: 61 3 9923 6127*
*Mb: 61 439 654408*
*www.jonespt.com.au*

We of course can send product to you directly of course.

Regards
Gregory


----------



## printtshirts (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

We have created some RhinoStencils but are having problems with the stencil.

See the attached pictures. Inside the area that should be transparent we have little little ink dots. We have tried to take pictures so its visible.

Also we have three OKI machines one OKI c610 tmt enchanced. 
One OKI 9850 with fiery rip and a OKI c711WT tmt enhanced also.

Maybe our printer settings are wrong ?

The stencil in the picture has been printed with our OKI c610 with the following settings see attached.

The heat press is a Adkins press (6 months old) and pressed on heavy pressure at 160degress for 60 seconds.

The pages were bonded together at 100 degrees for 20 seconds.

Any help would be greatly appreciated including the correct printer settings and where we are possibly going wrong ?

Thank you!

Regards

D

See below for picture link to imageshack

ImageShack Album - 14 images


----------



## DirtyWhiteTees (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey guys,
Has anyone tested RhinoTechs Dry Stencil Paper on an OKI B411d Digital Mono Laser Printer or the OKI B411DN Mono Laser Printer? The reason why I ask is they are a fraction of the cost ($200 range) from the OKI Color Laser Printers. I am thinking of buying into the dry stencil that RhinoTech makes etc. any help or advice before I do would be awesome.
Thanks,


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Check my videos on rhinotech stencil:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=726975724000307&set=vb.179599935404558&type=2&theater


----------



## Bebis (Sep 11, 2013)

Can I get these in the UK?????


----------

